# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Video-clip o pravilnom postavljanju autosjedalica

## MarikaPika

Tekst je, vidim ,nekoliko godina star, te su linkovi mrtvi, a onaj treći, na TSV Marani, inficiran trojancem. Molim, uklonite ili postavite validne linkove, jer će video-clipovi o pravilnom postavljanju autosedišta itekako dobro doći svima nama koji ne možemo biti na vašim pregledima. Hvala!

----------

